# MTB-Strecken,Trails rund um Mülheim-Kärlich ???



## philthy87 (16. Juli 2009)

hi leute,

wollt nun jeden tag mal so 10 km fahren um die kondition wieder zu stärken. kennt jemand von euch zufällig halbwegs coole strecken rund um mülheim so 10-15 km? in dem flachland sind ja in naher umgebung meines wissens nur total öde wald und wiesen wege...das meiste mitlerweile sogar getert und gepflastert. so numern machen ja nciht gerade wirklich viel spaß.
oder en paar coole trails da richtung rübenach bei denen ich mich mit dem schwehrer northshore berauf nicht zu tode kämpfe? 
glaube zwar nciht daran das mit wer weiterhelfen kann aber was doch jemand einen tipp oder so hat würd ich mich freuen!

danke schonmal für antworten,

lg


----------



## Jagdfalke (16. Juli 2009)

10km sind zum Kondition stärken aber nicht sehr viel, auch mit dem Northshore. 

Also richtige Trails gibt es in MK nicht wirklich. Es gibt ein paar kürzere Stücke, die man nicht unbedingt als Forststraße bezeichnen kann, z.B. gegnüber der Waldmühle oder hinter der Waldmühle rechts.

Richtung Rübenach gibt es ein kurzes aber knackiges steiles Schotterstück. Dort ist die CTF vor zwei Jahren lang. Ansonsten gibt es dort oben auch nur Feldwege. 

Aber was stört dich denn am Mülheimer oder Kärlicher Wald Richtung Kettig? Dort kann man doch eigentlich ganz gut fahren. Vor allem wenn du sowieso nicht viele Kilometer abspulen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philthy87 (16. Juli 2009)

also was deinen einwand mit meiner trainingsmethode angeht. ich bin nu zum ersten mal wieder richtig unterwegs. sonst immernur grad hymeroth hochgeschoben und die kleine dh strecke runter^^ langsam anfangen. bin raucher und habe es noch nit ganz geschaft aufzuhören. das wird nun allmälich durch es training automatisch weniger das heißt noch sind in etwa 10 km echt ne ganze menge für mich.....ja scheiß raucher ich weiß! 

und öhm "Mülheimer oder Kärlicher Wald Richtung Kettig"...das mal ne gute frage! also war bislang eben immer so ums rote kreutz und die kieskaul herum...aber deshalb frag ich ja!!

von wo finde ich da am besten einen einstieg? 
also um halt von der koblenzerstrßae meine runde zu fahren?
aslo sorry wenn ich so blöd frage...aber nuja^^

danke schonmal für den tipp!


----------



## Hirnie (16. Juli 2009)

du kannst an der Waldmühle hoch und dan einfach richtung Kettig! Kennst du dort den kleinen See? dort sind ein paar Treppen und von dort weiter zur Kettiger Grillhütte! und von dort zurück!

Das ist immer so meine Laufrunde nur das ich bei mir vor der Tür direkt in den Wald steig...

lg


----------



## philthy87 (16. Juli 2009)

ah genau, google maps konnte weiterhelfen
werd die runde am wochen ende direkt mal testen und sehen wie weit ich komm. danke!


----------



## Jagdfalke (16. Juli 2009)

10km sind doch echt nicht viel. Du kannst ja ruhig ein langsames Tempo einlegen. Vor allem solltest du bei Steigungen nicht hetzen.. keine Scheu im leichtesten Gang bei niedriger Trittfrequenz den Berg hochzuschleichen. Hauptsache, du trittst schön gleichmäßig. 

Eigentlich würde ich gerade zum Konditionsaufbau auf Steigungen weitestgehend verzichten und erstmal flache Strecken fahren.


----------



## philthy87 (17. Juli 2009)

hi,also erstmal danke für eure tips!

habe eben nen ganz lustigen trail "gefunden" wenn man es rote kreutz richtung bubenheim hochfährt. und dann am höchsten punkt wo die pension ist noch etwas weiter fährt kommt auf der linken seite ein schotter/sand weg...da mit speed reinbigen
(also bergab richtung indus)... und gib ihm....
der weg is 10-20 meter lang wird dann von einem querweg beendet.
über den querweg etwas rechts halten und jenachdem wie weit man sich rechts hält hat man nen kleinen bis mitleren drop ins feld.
dann immer bergab letzte rille und augen offenhalten zwichen den ganzen bäumen durch,(einige stücke bei denen man erst glaub es wäre endstation haben noch hier und da ein paar steile wege zu bieten)

irgendwann steht man dann im industiregebiet....

nun nichts wildes oder so und etwas unkompfortabel in sachen niedriger bäume ^^, aber habe nun beschlossen das der weg samt rückfahrt durchs industriegebiet mit einer runde durchs dorf richtung zu hause nun fester bestandteil meines trainings wird!



@ jagdfalke,

also die trittfrequnz ist sehr gleichmäßig und zügig, habe aber gemerkt das ich ungleichmäßig atme. es ist weniger die kondition die mich fertig macht als das ungleichmäßige atmen. nun bitte keine dummen sprüche, ob ich zu blöd zum atmen sei....! vor längerem meinte mal ein arzt  bei ner beruflichen untersuchen, ich hätte eine leichte tendenz zum hypaventilien. hast du vileicht einen tip wie ich meinen atemrythmus gleichmäßiger  kontrolieren kann.?
bezw, ist möglicherweise etwas dran an meiner vermutung 

danke 

ein schönes we und liebe grüße


----------



## Jagdfalke (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch kein Experte, außer im langsam fahren. 
Aber es klingt so, also ob du vielleicht einfach zu schnell fährst und daher anfängst ungleichmäßig zu atmen. Deswegen meine Empfehlung, es ruhig angehen zu lassen, aber dafür etwas längere und flache Strecken zu fahren. 

Fährst du zufällig ein schwarzes MTB? Wenn ja, ich bin vorhin mim Auto die Koblenzer Straße hoch und bin dabei am Ortsausgang an nem MTBler mit schwarzem Fahrrad vorbeigefahren.


----------



## philthy87 (17. Juli 2009)

mh, nagut werde einfach mal schauen wie es sich im weiteren training verhält....

und nee das war ich nicht. 
mich hättest 1. schon an den knee-sheen guards und dem fullface helm erkannt (wusste nit ganz was da auf mich zukommt^^) außerdem sind die schienbein schoner gut gegen brennesseln,sowie der helm effektive gegen zu niedrige äste ist

2. fahr ich ein tarngrünes ghost northshore, also auch eher etwas auffälliger auf normaler straße^^


----------



## Jagdfalke (18. Juli 2009)

Fullface und Protektoren? Jetzt weiß ich, woher deine 'konditionelle Schwäche' kommt.


----------



## philthy87 (18. Juli 2009)

vom mangelndem training Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philthy87 (18. Juli 2009)

der tip mit der waldmühle war super
heute an der waldmühöe vorbei und dann hinter der waldmüle richtung bassem den ersten walsweg links rein. bis nach oben geschoben und dann richtung koblenz rübernach 15 km war ganz lustig.
und dann abends nochmal richtung rübernach, an der automahn entlang und die abfahrt zu waldmüle runter. also das ganze nur von ziel zum start^^ ingesamt 30 km gefahren. es wird.....


----------

